
Like Hot or Not for design geeks - fusion
http://piccck.me
======
philco
Love this. Couple quick comments, hope they're helpful!

1) Page load time is a bit slow, so it kills the desire to keep going because
an action is going to make me wait. Maybe insert some mechanics like CubeDuel,
where a fade in and fade out happens, buying you time.

2) Let people submit two different logos for a fee, and promise them X hundred
reviews within a day. I would pay for that today.

3) Don't bias my voting by showing me the results before I vote. Show the
results once I've voted and let me know if I'm "right" or "not". It's almost
discovery at that point, I want to know how I'm "performing" so to speak.

------
sfields
Cool. If only they would integrate this with statistical research methods that
offers the “geeks“ info about themselves based on the photos, logos, designs,
etc. that they chose. I once participated in a study similar to that at
University and it was quite interesting. A photographical Myers-Briggs… my
$.02

